# JEEP 4 SALE in NJ



## bones (Feb 7, 2007)

I am selling a 1987 jeep grand wagoneer with 7 1/2 meyers plow.The engine on this thing is great. I wish i could put it in a nicer body.The motor has 130,000 on it and runs great big 360 v-8 auto. The 4x4 works like it should.Plow pump needs to be rebuilt the angle rams on the blade were just rebuilt this year. Has touch pad ($200 plow control) plow control. Also has a big amber light bar on the roof. With 5 different lights in it. Flashing amber warning lights left and right white alley lights front white spot lights and amber rear flashers. All controled by a nice switch box inside even has extra switches for other things you can add. I just put a JVC cd player with remote in it. Not the hippest stereo but gets the job done.Everything is power seats,windows,locks,sunroof,tilt,cruise,air,and other things i can't remember off the top of my head. Now for the bad part.
There is alot of rust and rot. The truck came from mass and it shows it.The back doors are kinda hard to get closed tight cause the jam is rotted out.The passangers door don't open from the inside i tried to fix it but its a bunch of things riveted together and i'm no good with that. The back windows go up real slow and the passangers window sometimes needs alittle help going up.I just put a new muffler on it and have the tail pipe from the muffler all the way back that i have to put on yet. I just got lazy.It needs new shocks all the way around rides like a brick. But i think i'll throw them in just won't put them on. I also have filters plugsa and other things for a tune up that goes with it.I can't think of anything else right now but if i do i'll edit this post. The truck would be great for farm use or something like that. It is road safe and has a good nj sticker till 2008.I am making it sound a lot worse then it is. I'll have pics in a day or two and i'll point out all the bad parts in the photos.I bought this truck 6 months ago when my bronco died so i'd have something to plow with. Now i am getting the pick up i want so i don't need this jeep any more.I paid $1350.00 for it and added a few things. But like i said it is in ruff shape. So i'm asking $1000 for it as i listed it.If i have it after i get my truck i am gonna have the plow pump rebuilt and do some other things so the price will go up. Rebuilding the pump is over a $500 job. So it will be around $2000.So e-mail me if you wanna take a look I am still driving it till i get the call that my new truck is ready so i'm in no rush.
__________________


----------

